
Show HN: Microtonal piano keyboards with d3 + Web Components - macawfish
https://micahscopes.github.io/all-around-keyboard/
======
macawfish
Hey there hackernews... I've been working on some web components so I can
start blogging about music theory and its connections to mathematics. So I've
come quite a ways in creating this flexible piano keyboard tool.

I'd love some feedback!

